# What is your age group?



## Bob Wright

If your preference is auto pistols, please respond under that group

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie

I'm confused.....again :?


----------



## jimg11

Hi Bob, :-D 
you must think us revolver people are older (extra catagory 60+) I still shoot autos also including my department issue Sig Pro 2340. I was the first man on our department to carry a 9mm DA auto in the 1970's. We got a new Chief in 1979 and we all had to carry revolvers for over 10 years when we were finally issued weapons.(Sig P228 in 9mm.) :lol: Jim


----------



## Bob Wright

I just assumed with age came wisdom.


As in my case.

Bob Wright


----------



## Tifosi

I guess I feel younger in the summer, for Carry S&W 340PD (wheelgun) and a SIG 239 SAS .40 (auto)for cooler weather. My age? 59.


----------



## "JB"

*Re: What is you age group?*



Bob Wright said:


> If your preference is auto pistols, please respond under that group
> 
> Bob Wright


Bob I put 50 and older cuz on July the 9th I turn *50* :smt119 but having said that I don't own a .50 GI yet. A couple of wheel guns. 2 five shooters .38 spl and .45 ACP, and 1 six shooter in .44 mag.

I don't know who won the west, the .45 Colt or the .44 or the 44-40 but it sure must have been wild.

I come to the conclusion that I just love the .45 caliber regardless.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Re: What is you age group?*



JB said:


> Bob Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your preference is auto pistols, please respond under that group
> 
> Bob Wright
> 
> 
> 
> Bob I put 50 and older cuz on July the 9th I turn *50* :smt119 but having said that I don't own a .50 GI yet. A couple of wheel guns. 2 five shooters .38 spl and .45 ACP, and 1 six shooter in .44 mag.
> 
> I don't know who won the west, the .45 Colt or the .44 or the 44-40 but it sure must have been wild.
> 
> I come to the conclusion that I just love the .45 caliber regardless.
Click to expand...

DEAR SIR,
The white lie police now have you in our sites--you will shortly receive notification as where to forward all firearms now in you domain to be properly disposed of;;failure to comply could result in a laugh... :twisted: :twisted: :-D :-D

RJ


----------



## Guest

I'm still under 21.


----------



## "JB"

*Re: What is you age group?*



RONNIE J said:


> DEAR SIR,
> The white lie police now have you in our sites--you will shortly receive notification as where to forward all firearms now in you domain to be properly disposed of;;failure to comply could result in a laugh... :twisted: :twisted: :-D :-D
> 
> RJ


THAT sounds like a direct quote from AARP :smt071

:smt046 :smt046 :smt046


----------



## tex45acp

I really enjoy shooting both about equally. I prefer to carry my semi-autos, if for no other reason than round capacity. I don't shoot one any better than the other so that is not an issue.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Re: What is you age group?*



JB said:


> RONNIE J said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR SIR,
> The white lie police now have you in our sites--you will shortly receive notification as where to forward all firearms now in you domain to be properly disposed of;;failure to comply could result in a laugh... :twisted: :twisted: :-D :-D
> 
> RJ
> 
> 
> 
> THAT sounds like a direct quote from AARP :smt071
> 
> :smt046 :smt046 :smt046
Click to expand...

That's why they(AARP) don't get my money each year and the gun forums and NRA do ;-)

RJ


----------



## SuckLead

I appear to be one of the youngsters of the group at 26.  Still loving my revolvers, though! Hey, I thought of you today at work, actually, and this made me think of it. I had a guy asking for a good defense handgun and I walked him over to the revolvers. He looks at me and says, "I thought all you kids refused to touch these things!"

And yes, I do feel personally insulted when people scoff revolvers and say, "No, I want a _real_ gun." I know you don't get much more real than my 686, and I usually tell them so, too. Had a girl got real nasty about the revolvers the other day and I couldn't help it. "Well if you _need_ 17 rounds, that's fine. But personally, I can get the job done with six rounds. You might want to consider trying our range out and getting some practice in." I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## sixgunfan

38 here.


----------



## Baldy

I am two days older than baseball, and I carry both at different times. That's a real wore out old 60.


----------



## Waffen

Carry auto's, but prefer my SP101 357 and 45 Colt revolvers at the range. Guess I'm just a confused old guy..

W


----------



## falshman70

Part of the majority - for a couple more years, anyway. I like revolvers and autopistols.........as long ans they go bang. :smt071


----------



## Bob Wright

Baldy said:


> I am two days older than baseball, and I carry both at different times. That's a real wore out old 60.


Did you ever stop to think that a baseball game was being played while General Custer was getting his command shot up? Even Yankee soldiers played baseball during the Civil War.

And, yeah, I know Custer was only a colonel, but he was a Brevet General at the time of Little Big Horn.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

He was also a glory hound that got his troops wiped out.


----------



## Richard

Bob Wright, Custer was a Civil War Brevet General and a Lt. Colonel at the time of his demise. Regards, Richard


----------



## Revolver

Young punk here. As the name and pic implies, I love Smith & Wesson revolvers.


----------



## gene

no more civil war history


----------



## poncaguy

I'm 65 and Ruger makes the best pistols for the money..........period!


----------



## gene

Whats the big deal on age group????


----------



## Revolver

gene said:


> Whats the big deal on age group????


I think someone's implying that only old farts are into revolvers and all the young folk are into the latest fads in jamomatics.

I'm of the few exceptions to this rule.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie

*Geezer preference*

I'm 65 and have been shooting all my life. I now carry, and carry a snub revolver simply because it is small, concealable and light. I'm not concerned that it is only a .38 Special. I don't feel underguned. I put the shots where i want them and that's what counts. I own numerous autoloaders, however I have yet to find one that I trusted completely and I would stake my life on. Also, I think the revolver is much safer in everyday handling. I knew a woman nearly 40 years ago that accidently shot and killed herself with a hidden hammer semi-auto. So the story goes, she wasn't really a "shooter" and had an auto for protection. She didn't really "understand" how it worked and in futzing around with it, it went off and shot her in the chest. It was simply a matter of her not being trainned and having absolutely no mechanical knowledge of how the gun worked. What I like about double action revolvers is that they are as "safe as a brick at rest"! If you don't pull the trigger, they can't go bang. It doesn't get much better than that. Also, it makes you feel much safer when you stuff one in your pocket.


----------



## Baldy

I like you Charlie have been around a while. Carried stub noses for 40 + years. Wife bought a 1911 S&W. I started playing with it, and got me one. I'll never get rid of my revolovers, but these new autos work. I got one tuppaware gun, but it just don't move my soul. These new auto's are not the jam a matics that they were 25 to 30 years ago. I carry both on and off, just what ever strikes my fancy that day.


----------



## "JB"

I tried the 1911's and I hate the hammer and gip safety bite that is associated with carrying concealed. I love to shoot them, don't get me wrong. Alot of smackdown with a 230-gr .45 acp anything. But I encountered brass that just seemed to not want to keep the bullet tight, and when the slide cycled the bullet a 230-gr FMJ was rammed into the cartridge. This of course made me feel less confident of the Springfield GI's perfomance. But getting back to getting bitten when getting into a car by the hammer and grip safety. 

I guess 1911's are just not for me.....

But my carry gun is a 2" 5 shot 44 loaded at 44 spl velosties. Still got alot of smackdown too.


----------



## old frank

Wow, I just made it into the 60+ category by a few weeks.

I actually like all guns but I do have a fondness for S&W's. I have a 36,60,19,10,66 and 29 currently.

I am just as likely to go out the door with a 2" snubbie,A Kel-tec or a mini Glock in my pocket. A lot of times I let the weather and conditions dictate what I carry.

I also like Glocks and 1911s so I guess I just like most handguns.


----------



## Guzz

This is an interesting topic. I am 42, but I have to admit that I didn't get the revolver bug until 2 years ago. I was always into all the fancy new semi-automatics. Plus I always believed if you didn't own a Glock, you didn't own a gun..:mrgreen: Then I discovered Kimber :smt033 

I have to admit I still own semi-automatics 3 to 1 to revolvers, but I truly do enjoy shooting all of them equally.


----------



## madmag

I am 66. I am not the oldest to reply...am I? I hope not. I want to hear someone call me youngster again.


----------



## drifter44

At 63 I don't care if is wheel or auto as long as it goes bang when I want it to. I would like a Gatlin gun though.


----------



## FallGuy

All I know is there is a bunch of old farts on here:smt082 . Just kidding! I actually like wheel guns also. I have not bought any because I will inherit several. (Not anytime soon I hope)


----------



## TOF

I like all guns single shot, manual multiple, semi auto and full auto. Just can't afford ammo for full auto. Thats a shame.

Bob, The Auto poll listed names by age group. This Poll doesn't seem to do so. Is there a reason or am I not looking in the right place? :smt1099


----------



## hj28rules

Allright! Now that I'm over 60 I can get a revolver! Works for me.

LM...Ft. Worth, Tx.
SFC US Army (ret. 1996)


----------



## Queeqeg

I'm 40 and thinking about buying another prelock Smith & Wesson:smt023


----------



## Captain

I get to answer in both categories. Iam 24 and have a S&W .38 but iam more parcial to semi's


----------



## dogngun

Bob Wright said:


> I just assumed with age came wisdom.
> 
> As in my case.
> 
> Bob Wright


I'll be 60 in August.
I'm getting the age.

Jury is still out on the wisdom part.

Carry and love to shoot both, but 8 to 1 in favor of revolvers right now.
(All Smiths.)
Mark


----------



## J.R.

Well Bob you didn't say what for?????? In open country my wheel gun is 1st in line,either 45colt Ruger birdheads 3 1/2" or Ruger Security-Six snubbie .357. These are great for 4 leg critters.......... now for 2leg critters when I have to go shopping with the wife autos all the way 1911s or P-11 kel-tec(it gets damn hot in Va in summer time ). Sorry Bob didn't help you much other than I love most all firearms! J.R.


----------



## billt

I'm surprised to find my age group, (50-59), leads the way. Good to know this is a "well seasoned" forum! :mrgreen: Bill T.


----------



## MarcoAD

28 here and after owning a few semi-auto's, I find myself more and more going torwards wheel guns. 

I just bought my first in a Taurus Raging Bull .500 w/ the 4" barrel. Now to convince the wife I need a S&W .460XVR as well a few S&W Snub noses.


----------



## billt

MarcoAD said:


> 28 here and after owning a few semi-auto's, I find myself more and more going torwards wheel guns.
> 
> I just bought my first in a Taurus Raging Bull .500 w/ the 4" barrel. Now to convince the wife I need a S&W .460XVR as well a few S&W Snub noses.


Your very astute for your age! As the late, great Bill Jordan once said, "If you need more than six, YOU LOST!". Bill T.


----------



## Guest

RONNIE J said:


> That's why they(AARP) don't get my money each year and the gun forums and NRA do ;-)
> 
> RJ


I'm of the younger gender here(57). When aarp sends me their 'stuff'? in the mail, I put a gun related article in the return envelope. Every time.
Thats what I do with all my junk mail return envelopes. I find good articles that interest me and send it back to em. I don't know if the one who opens them up can read English or not or they just get thrown in the garbage. It's still worth a try and it's their dime.


----------



## Guest

Turned 60 in August and own twice as many revolvers as I do auto's. For a CCW it's an SP101 in 357 mag or if lightly dressed a NAA 22 Mag and for a house gun a Ruger P94 in 40 S&W. My 1911 is an Auto Ordinance that I put as much into a smiths job as it cost me new. It is reliable but cocked and locked still bothers me. Maybe I'm getting old.


----------



## Revolver

Oops. I just noticed after clicking on the numbers that I chose the wrong choice. I'm supposed to be in the 21-29 group.


----------



## snake-eyes88

I am 33 and prefer revolvers. Right now, my favorite is a Ruger Redhawk in .44 Mag.


----------



## spacedoggy

I'm 52 with a mine of a 21 year old and a body of a 72 year old. I even have the machinegunfarts when I'm walking. I have to load up with texmex first.


----------



## stetson

51 and growing older by the day!Don't know about the wisdom but I try.


----------



## ki4dmh

37 to exact.:smt023


----------



## cupsz71

As I'm _constantly_ reminded - 40 is less that 2yrs away. 

Own both, prefer my auto.:smt066


----------



## neophyte

*hot*

wow: I voted when "Bob' started this. Didn't bother to add anything.
With the body of a 100yr old thats been run over by a freight train, mind of a 5yr old on 'ridlin' enjoying 56.
Now 'Bob' sir; of course my shooting falls equally into both categories.
I get the 'hots' this week and flipflop


----------



## OlsenG_360

i'd like to get a wheelgun or 3, but seems most of them around here run about the same price as higher-end 1911's, and right now i'm not financially able to drop $600+ on a 6 shooter when i can more easily drop $400-500 on a spankin new XD-9 or lightly used Glock


----------



## firestorm40

:smt1099


Bob Wright said:


> If your preference is auto pistols, please respond under that group
> 
> Bob Wright


you have to have both to be well diversed i love my smithand wesson autos but carry a revolver concealed. i could not have one with out the other. it would feel well just wrong. I love shooting my revolvers the best i must say:


----------



## Capt. Mike

I'm 39 but this July I'll turn 39 again. My carry gun is a S&W 357 Combat Magnum 2". I have to say though it's not a real joy to shoot, but is small and slim. You know dynamite in a small package. My under the pillow gun is a SA TRP 1911 Operator with a light on it. It's a little heavy for CCW and I have a problem putting a $1600 gun in a holster.


----------



## niadhf

I'm 39 for a few more months. Own more Revolvers than Autos (8-2) but they are all sa or antiques. Why must we choose? Us gun nuts should stick together. Trying to choose between the XD9-sc and the S&W Thunder Ranch Tactical (4" shrouded barrel w/ rail, full moon clips, and same ammo as my Officers).
But like Olsen said, prbably have to wait a bit on price ($400 vs $1200)


----------



## Bishop746

Im 32 and own a Ruger GP100 which I shoot in IDPA matches (one of only three revolver shooters there). I also have a S&W 617 which I like and I CCW a S&W model 60.

I catch alot of grief from people but I can shoot pretty well.

Why do they need 15 round?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'm not a revolver guy, but we were just at the shop the other day and they have a used S&W model 60. I must say, that thing felt great! If I had the money I would have left with that stainless beauty.

-Jeff-


----------



## aafasano

I've been 39 for the last 11 years.


----------



## michael P.

Most of my training has been done using simiauto guns. I would carry a wheel gun as a back up, but my department forbids it by policy. I am 28 years old.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

michael P. said:


> Most of my training has been done using simiauto guns. I would carry a wheel gun as a back up, but my department forbids it by policy. I am 28 years old.


May I ask why they have a policy that forbids carrying a revolver as a backup?

-Jeff-


----------



## michael P.

I don't know. A lot of us disagree with it. Our department is just now getting tasers so we are rewriting the use of force police. We are trying to get that amended in the process.


----------



## Brute

More of us young guys than I though also. 

I liked the Beretta PX4, but my Blackhawk is quickly growing on me. Not surprising since my favorite, go to gun, is a Model 94 30-30... 

Maybe one day I will be able to afford both.:mrgreen:


----------



## lowercase

Maser said:


> I'm still under 21.


I'd be bragging about that if it were me. :smt023


----------



## Kyle1337

I'm in the less "wise" category to some....I'm 24, however, If I'm not carrying my XD-40, I'm carrying my S&W .357, They're more reliable, dependable, I'd place my life on line quicker with a revolver than I would a semi auto. Even though I've never had my XD jam, stove pipe yes, but not jam. I don't carry speed clips when I carry my revolver because I know it's going to work period. I carry spare mags with my XD cause there could be a slight chance something could go wrong.


----------



## submoa

Bob Wright said:


> I just assumed with age came wisdom.


Nope...

The dumb shit we do becomes ingrained. And we are willing to consider women from a broader age group to be hawt.


----------



## akr

I'm 68 and only been shooting regularly for 3 years, and I don't intend to stop anytime soon.


----------



## glock27bill

I turn 54 on tthe 17th, and I don't shoot or trust anything that does not begin with a 4 (or higher).:smt1099


----------



## Charlie

lowercase said:


> I'd be bragging about that if it were me. :smt023


You didn't know *Maser*, did you? :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## submoa




----------



## akr

Is there anyone older than 68? I was just wondering because I have a friend on this forum who is 68. LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## katera

I just got my first revolver, S&W686SSR. I'm 28 and have now got bitten by the revolver bug. Am already looking for my next smith just cannot decide which one. My be a model 60 or somthing small to carry. Just to many to choose from.


----------



## hideit

Can We Close This?


----------



## OldSarge

I am 75, and going strong!!! Still deciding what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## tekhead1219

OldSarge said:


> I am 75, and going strong!!! Still deciding what I want to do when I grow up.


Man, I like the way this guy thinks!!:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## Hairy Clipper

If I ain't careful I am going to slip into that last age group.

Hairy


----------



## txramfan

I'm 50 and received a Ruger Security Six a couple days ago as an early birthday gift.


----------



## DJWright

53 here. Have been shooting handguns for about 45 years. Luckily Dad was a military firearms instructor. he would bring home big boxs loaded full of .38 spl. and .45 acp, once fired brass. Practiced on California ground squirrels as a kid. Have owned hundereds of hand guns and long guns. Currently own just a few good ones. Cheers!


----------



## tradrick

I'm 34.Been shooting handguns since I was 13.Been more of a revolver guy the entire time.I keep considering and inquiring about autos(and do like some of them)but always seem to come back to revolvers.You just can't beat the reliability factor.


----------



## clanger

Old enough to know better.... 

Young enough to shoot at it again. 

brokenimage


----------



## Gregg1LE

52 on the 22nd of this month. For once, I'm in the majority group:smt1099


----------



## hardlife

Just turned 30 and at the beginning of a collection. Own a S&W Sigma .40
Enjoying the hell out of it too!


----------



## the drifter

I'm 25, I own a 686plus and I'm about a week away from a 642. 

Who knows, in 15-20 years I might look around and find myself with a collection.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Blanco720

Im 24 and am still browsing for the handgun that I will like...

I need to get on the ball here i think.


----------



## jimmy

I am officially in guys..My newly acquired S&W 686 w/6in Barrel qualifies me to be in this revolver group, right???


----------



## BigSkiff

57 and I've been shooting hand guns for 42 years.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

51 here, bought my First hangun a few days ago, looking forward to a few more!


----------



## Q!!

35 here....


----------



## ronnie

sounds like a bunch of whippersnappers. One guy said he is 71, Im almost 70 and i bet me and the 71 are as good as the 25s.


----------



## ronnie

Just jokeing, but dont discount us.


----------



## Benevolentshooter

Hey, 31 here i love to fire all guns. But, i do prefer an auto for carry. When it comes down to it they winout with capacity. Revolvers are nice however for there reliability. Was this OP some sort of test to see if young people dont like wheel guns???

P.S. I love my S&W model 17-4 22 cal. has a 8 3/8 in barrel and is the most accurate gun i have ever fired. 1in groups of six at 75 ft.


----------



## Trailgunner

Well I'll be 53 this year and have been a cop since age 21. Back then we all carried S&W revolvers, and I still own and carry the Mod.60 J-frame I had as a detective. I also enjoy carrying my SP-101, 38 special from Ruger (nice solid gun) I also have a couple of Glocks, which our dept. also issues as well as a couple of pocket pistols (Beretta and Colt .25's) I've carried all of them off-duty from time to time depending on weather, dress mode,etc. But of all of them I love my revolvers the most. Just my 2 cents..thank you.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

ronnie said:


> Just jokeing, but dont discount us.


I've learned way too many lessons from people that some would discount them. I'm getting a little sore thinking about it :smt082


----------



## mikecu

I think that semi-auto pistols are cooler looking and fit IWB a little better. Revolvers are more dependable.


----------



## Nanook

I'm 41. I am happy with either, however I carry a Glock or Kel-Tec more often than my S&W M-19. The autos just tend to be easier to conceal.:smt023


----------



## gunluver

39 here. Currently own 5 handguns, only one of which is a revolver (Taurus Tracker .357).


----------



## dosborn

I am 28. I carry a Sig P250 .45 on my person and keep my Taurus 85 in the truck at all times as a BUG.


----------



## The Goat

28 and started shooting in the service at 18.
revoler is the best for home defense in my mind since there's no mag springs to wear out.


----------



## Benaiah

Revolver said:


> I think someone's implying that only old farts are into revolvers and all the young folk are into the latest fads in jamomatics.
> 
> I'm of the few exceptions to this rule.


I'm 32 and half of my weapons are muzzle loading replicas, including a revolver. :mrgreen: I think I was born 200 years late.


----------



## dondavis3

69 y/o and have been shooting & carrying all my adult life.

Currently carry a Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson Tide Laser grips - sweet setup.

:smt1099


----------



## huskertman

35 here. Hunting and shooting my whole life but only in the last 5 years did I discover handguns. Looking to shot my first deer this fall with a 45 colt


----------



## xdm45

I'm 63 and have had a revolver since 1968. Its a Ruger Single Six combo 22/22mag, the older three screw without any modifications by the factory. I still have the original Ruger box. Looks as good as it did the day I bought it and is my favorite for plinking.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

25 y/o here

As I spend more time in the gun world, I like revolvers more and more. Out of my 9 guns, 4 of them are revolvers. I just picked up a Python, and my next gun will be a big bore wheel gun. The thing I like about'em are they dead reliable. No jams, just point and click. Not too mention they come in everything from a .22 up to the .500


----------



## Bear Bait

I am heading on to 41 tomorrow the 9th. 

Two fisting both! 101 for a backup and a M&P45 for carry.:mrgreen:


----------



## mrt949

Turned 60 on the 4 of september :smt023


----------



## Peaceful

*Age?????*

I love my Government 45. If 6 or 7 shots don't stop them, so be it. I also carry a Smith Can't remember the model but its all titanium 38, 5 shot and shoots + P's in it. Only weighs 16 oz loaded and slips in and out of the front pocket reallll EZ.
Oh by the way I'm in my mid 70's
Peaceful:smt1099


----------



## Masteryoung

I currently own a 9mm and a 380. Havent had much experience with revolvers in my hand to make a choice as to which one i prefer.


----------



## ToyCloser

Hipoint 380 and a Beretta Px4 .40 here


----------



## 38SuperMan

41.


----------



## oak1971

Older than spit, but younger than dirt.


----------



## Ogre

*Revolver guy*

I'm 46 now, but I've owned a few revolvers over the years. I've had a Ruger, a couple of S&W's, and currently a Taurus Model 85CH Ultra-Lite. So far the 85CH has been my favorite, but I've got my eye on an S&W Bodyguard. I'm partial to .38spcl, but I've also owned .357 or two in the past.


----------



## hpi09

I'm 29 and I carry both semi-auto .380 and a snub nose .357 I love them both but next to my bed I keep my s&w 4" barrel .357 because I have never had a revolver jam on me not that my semi-auto jams alot but it has happened. My first gun was a revolver and loved them ever since. If I had to only own 1 gun the rest of my life it would be a revolver. :smt033


----------



## niadhf

Can i re-vote? i seem to have switched age groups.
and for the running tally 
Revolvers (from cap and ball sa, to through cylinder sa, to da/sa) - 10
Autos (1911- plastic fantastics) - 10
So i guess i am just a fair minded guy (then again the guns dont piss me off, and when the do, they get replaced, so maybe i am NOT a fair minded guy)


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce

A very hardened yet young 33...


----------



## Colt45

24. had shot alot since 10. but never fell in love withy shooting teill i was 23


----------



## Frank45

*How old?*

I'm 60. What were we talking about???


----------



## parisite

I'm 47 and matured out of the polymers a loong time ago.


----------



## dondavis3

parisite

What in the world does that comment mean?

:watching:


----------



## CollinsGTO

26 here. I just love the ease and simplicity of my colt cobra .38. It brings a smile to my face every time!


----------



## JMD

I’ll be 66 in May.


----------



## sig225

Seems as though the more mature (older) you become through the years, 
you tend to take less crap from others ... :horsepoo:

:smt023


----------



## Morgo

24. 

Looks like there's a few my age here


----------



## Youngster

I'm 20. I will be turning 21 later on this year.


----------



## draak

76 in November.
Taurus .357, Springfield v10 45, Berretta Cheeta 84FS.


----------



## Swiftyjuan

I am 63, and new to the forum. I have 18 guns on my carry permit, and carry both revolver (usually S&W) and semi's (several makes). If it goes boom, I like it.


----------



## jakeleinen1

The only revolvers I own are a pair of twin smith and wesson .22's, my grandfather gave them to me when I was young because he knew I liked pistols (although he would have rather had me be a shotgunner) they are beautiful for this reason. However, the reliability on them in not well, if you don't take care of your revolver, it will go to hell. Thats why i like polymer pistols (i take very good care of them) but I don't have to...

I think my grandfather also left me before his passing, a .44 Colt Python and a .380 PPk, my uncle took them though (his right because it was his father) but still I do wish I would have gotten these, how fun would a .44 wheel gun be? Screw the ppk...lol (ok Id like it too)


----------



## C1

jakeleinen1 said:


> The only revolvers I own are a pair of twin smith and wesson .22's, my grandfather gave them to me when I was young because he knew I liked pistols (although he would have rather had me be a shotgunner) they are beautiful for this reason. However, the reliability on them in not well, if you don't take care of your revolver, it will go to hell. Thats why i like polymer pistols (i take very good care of them) but I don't have to...


Were these .22's ever dry fired? If so, the firing pin or cylinder may be damaged. How much have they been used? Do they have any non-original parts or gunsmithing by someone who is not a gunsmith? I will take any Ruger revolver and do a shot for shot test against your polymer semi-auto in a real world test and see which has the first malfunction.


----------



## MMCSRET

66 YO here. I own a few semi autos but I started with a Colt Bisley in 1956 and have preferred revolvers ever since, my current passion is older Colt DA, mostly 38 and 32 caliber. I have Colt, S&W, Ruger, Taurus, Rossi and have had Iver Johnson, H&R, and a few others over the years. Now, at this time in my life I shoot revolvers so that I don't have to pick up my cases, I just eject them into the collector ammo can, makes shooting much more enjoyable.


----------



## Holly

Gah! I can't believe I was swindled into participating in this poll... I thought I was a lady.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

21-29 eh? 

This poll is really interesting. The number of people above 50 is nearly equal to the number below. It's weird to me, several other forums I'm involved with maybe have a handful of folks over 50... 

wonder why so many on a handgun site? people into handgun's live longer?  or....


----------



## Survivor

Currently a Ruger GP100


----------



## jluker

im 18 and would rather have a revolver over a simi-auto any day of the week the revolves have a way longer and cooler history behind them to! i curently have 5 revolvers tht were all pasted to me from my dad and both my grandfathers! so just because someone is young doesnt always mean they r into the latest stuff! :smt1099


----------



## jluker

im 18 and would rather have a revolver over a simi-auto any day of the week the revolves have a way longer and cooler history behind them to! i curently have 5 revolvers tht were all pasted to me from my dad and both my grandfathers! so just because someone is young doesnt always mean they r into the latest stuff! :smt1099


----------



## Raymond

I am 45 and have a Kimber covert as my CCW. I do have a S&W model 36 in my small collection.


----------



## imaoldfart

*Older than dirt*

Older than dirt, and I carry a semi-auto. :anim_lol: Been shootin' all my life.


----------



## beretta9mm

I'll be 54 in 2 weeks


----------



## Sandibeach

Poncaguy-- you know what, I think you are absolutely correct....I first bought a SR9....shot it thought wow...that's a big gun....the trigger was snappy and...hopefully, I'll get better...then I found a Sig 250sc 9mm....love the size..love the feel, the trigger is something I am having to get use to...as a carry piece I think it probably is perfect, but the snappy feel of the Ruger's trigger is always in the back of my mind....Now, I need to get a Ruger SR9c....oh well,...but Ruger is incredible. I do appreciate the long trigger now that I realize Sig designed the SubCompact as a carry gun....I look at them as what I can shoot well and what fits me. I have never been big on carrying because of the consequences that may happen...but for a range pistol I love the Ruger's trigger.
Sandibeach


----------



## berettabone

I'll be 57 in a couple months............had a S&W 19 when I was alot younger, and a 686....no wheel guns now...all autos......I got hooked on Beretta's and never looked back.....


----------



## dman

Just by the poll , there is life times of knowledge here and that is a great thing , everything from new and exciting ways to think to hard core experience. It's my honor to be a part of the young and old , thank you for letting me be a part of this!


----------



## skullfr

Still goes back to car guy ford chevy arguement.I'm 57 and love both equally except for a polymer frame.Weight reduction is nice but the drawback is increased recoil.I read a article on a test for weapon choice for women.The polymer frame .380 was the least favorite because of recoil.Yes I'm so old I fart dust,but I prefer all steel in my weapon.Plastic is fine for grips but that is all in my book.The same was said about Eugene Stoners M-16 when 1st fielded in large numbers.It was called a mattel toy.It is now an iconic battle proven weapon system.Now alot of high grade rifle stocks are fiberglass or polymer based.I like a good quality snubby with a bobbed or shrouded hammer for the fact it can be fired through a jacket pocket without binding or a contact against shot fired without binding in the clothing with in which a semi could possibly bind up when the slide cycles.I carry a small CZ-82 because I am comfortable with carrying a 1911 in cocked and locked but this one has the ability to carry with hammer at half cock against a transfer bar like a revolver making 1st shot double action without worrying about a safety lever .The pull is a little stiffer but after the 1st round it has a great pull and I have 12 more rounds available.


----------



## LefteeTris

I am only 23 I have 2 semi autos but I love the .357 and intend on getting a lcr


----------



## berettatoter

I was almost to the top of that list. Damn.


----------



## skullfr

I like the ability of firing through a coat or jacket pocket without drawing.A definite edge


----------



## addictedhealer

I'm 26, and love wheel guns. Mostly newer ones though.


----------



## jaeatax

Mr Right, you are right. With age does come wisdom. I haven't made the move to auto's and don't think I will. With good speed loader and a good S&W.....that's all I need.


----------



## jaeatax

which is why I ordered the Model 642 smith.


----------



## FloridaGuy

I am 47 and I have 4 semi autos but I just purchased the Ruger GP100 and the SP101. If I would have shot the Rugers before I purchased the semi autos I probable would not have. I shoot the revolvers much more accuretly that the semi autos.


----------



## Nanuk

At 51, I have spent my entire adult life in the military or LE. I like them all. I have S&W and Ruger revolvers and steel and polymer auto's. My carry guns are Glock's, simply because for me they do what they do better than anything else. I carry a fighting gun because if I end up in a gun fight, that is what I want.


----------



## bassjam04

47 and have both.Simi auto for carry and Smith .357 revolver for home. I enjoy range shooting both but If I could only have one,it would be my 686-Love that gun.


----------



## Florida

61 Shooting at age 6 carry colt 1911 in officers mod in .45 of course


----------



## QuickDrawMcGraw

I'm .. "Herbie the Love-Bug's" ##
Me carry's a S&W pre-war M&P 38 snub' - Ruger Speed Six 38' spc, 2'-7/8' (just picked up today!)
Ruger GP 100 6' .. workin on a S&W mod 57' 41 mag 6' & a s&w 642*

~ Joe


----------



## Bob Wright

WOW! I started this thread over six years ago. I was still working then, and now just turned seventy-five in November. Still have my looks, too!

I made a similar remark to my doctor, to which he replied, "And your sense of humour."

Bob Wright


----------



## sleepy

Bob Wright said:


> WOW! I started this thread over six years ago. I was still working then, and now just turned seventy-five in November. Still have my looks, too!
> 
> I made a similar remark to my doctor, to which he replied, "And your sense of humour."
> 
> Bob Wright


I will be 57 tomorrow. Last time I saw my Doctor (past summer) I said that I feel great and people tell me all the time I look young for my age. He looked at me with a straight face and said "and you believe them"?:goofy: Anyway, I carry mainly a SP101 .357 but I do carry my XD40 and Ruger P345 at times. I own several of each, but I have always had a love for wheel guns. Just wanted to add that my birthday present to myself is a new Ruger New Model Blackhawk, stainless and wood grips, 4.62" barrel.:mrgreen:


----------



## kerrycork

I am 80 last april, my doctor told me to keep doing what I am doing. I took his advise and two weeks ago bought another revolver, Ruger Blackhawk 45 colt con v. I like all kinds of guns but always have been hung up on the wheelguns. My earliest memories are of my fathers Colt 45 SAA with genuine ivory grips.


----------



## shouldazagged

I'm 75, with LOTS of arthritis. Magnum recoil is no longer an option, nor is an eleven-ounce +P .38 Special. I carry an all-steel no-dash Smith 640 (rated, according to the etching inside the frame, for +P+), loaded with Remington +P 158-grain LSWCHP. I can shoot it comfortably and have great confidence in its ability to save my elderly bacon in most situations. My house revolver (I also have a 20-inch side-by-side double 12 gauge) is a Smith Model 10-5 with the same ammo as the carry piece.


----------



## freya51

Hello, am 61, a widow, just got my first hand gun, a Walther PK380.


----------



## rigrat

Really like revolvers but like the auto's also. I carry each about equally depending where I am going.


----------



## scrollmaster

Well Bob, wisdom like fine wines can mature with age but only if the grapes were good to begin with.


----------



## Charliefox

I just turned 50, but I don't feel that old.


----------



## yipiyiya

Hi, Be 71 in a couple of months and can't remember the rest of the question, I know it's sure getten hot here in Yuma,AZ


----------



## Donn

Turned 64 this year. Feel pretty good,,, till I see a picture, (Who is that old man! Can't be me!). Cameras are not my friend. No stereotypes as far as preferences. EDC's either an M&P Shield or a J frame. Collection's about 50-50 as well. Like em all and shoot em all, some more than others.


----------



## Kennydale

For us GEEZERS check out http://oldgunhand.com

me i am 63 and i love my Ruger SR40C. If it gets where I find it hard to shoot the .40, ill go to Ruger SR9C. (I would also like a Ruger LCR, I understand it does double duty either .357 Magnum or .38+P)


----------



## Cait43

I am as old as my nose and a little bit older than my teeth..... :smt082


----------



## scrollmaster

Bob Wright said:


> I just assumed with age came wisdom.
> 
> As in my case.
> 
> Bob Wright


Unfortunately wisdom is like fine wines. While it's true some do get better with age but only if the grapes were good in the first place.


----------



## OGCJason

Old or young is a matter of perspective...did you realize from the results that over 60% of those participating are 40+?

Kind of an interesting factoid


----------



## motorcityhitman

Growing old is mandatory...Growing up is optional....My wife is always telling me to quit acting like a twenty year old just because I want to shoot guns and go on road trips on my motorcycle....I'm 62 years old..I have earned every gray hair that I have left and every wrinkle and scar. I shoot and carry semi-automatics because I like having 17 shots compared to six. I know someone's going to say if I can't get it done with six I've lost. I know this,still 17 feels better.


----------



## Water-Man

What happened to the 70+ category?


----------



## QDRO

As I approach 81 I enjoy reading what you youngsters are writing. As for me, I now prefer CZ SP 75, Walther P99 , Glock 17, etc. The main thing is to keep in shape and shoot as often as my son (my boss) lets me out of the office. Thinking about a surprise weapon for my 85th.


----------



## oldranger53

OGCJason said:


> Old or young is a matter of perspective...did you realize from the results that over 60% of those participating are 40+?
> 
> Kind of an interesting factoid


Matter of perspective? 
I used to think so as well. Of course, that was 40 years ago when I was 20. Once the equipment starts to wear out, malfunction, quit working, or just become painful to use, it's more than perspective. It's a physical reality. 
I really wish it was a matter of perspective nowadays. Oh how I wish!


----------



## Midnight

Im 24 and have always wanted 1851 navy revolver. Saw it in a Willie Nelson music video when I was 10 and been hook ever since lol


----------



## Bob Wright

Water-Man said:


> What happened to the 70+ category?


I was not in that category at the time. Am now.

Bob Wright


----------



## EvilTwin

Maser said:


> I'm still under 21.


I use to be 21

That makes me three Plus times the man I use to be.


----------



## Water-Man

Bob Wright said:


> I was not in that category at the time. Am now.
> 
> Bob Wright


Happy birthday Bob.


----------



## EvilTwin

Water-Man said:


> What happened to the 70+ category?


Yeah, what happened to the 70 + group???? forgetful minds want to know.?


----------



## gunguy

I'm 60 now, been shooting everything all my life. I like to switch up now and then, so I carry my 9mm semi-autos about equal to my S&W 357 revolvers. Variety is the spice of life, as they say. :anim_lol:

-----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## shepsan

Deleted post. Sorry but posted in wrong section of the forum.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

I suspect they think that once you hit seventy, you start acting like a 20 year old again. (second childhood or whatever)


----------



## Parson

21-29 category.

Revolver convert. I've noticed that pistols just feel weird in my paws after handling (and shooting) some revolvers. Should've come to revolvers sooner! (Heck, I'm old school anyway. Pocket watches, fountain pens, typewriters, wing-tips, fedoras... just kinda goes with me, hahaha!)


----------



## ctnv

69 next month. Bought a 1911,45, last year and prefer it over all others. 38+p, 40 semi, 380 semi.


----------



## Gabby

When I was growing up in my little corner of the old west it was considered sissy to shoot anything less than a Colt Peacemaker in 45 long colt, I was just too little though to hang on to one. I finally made the grade though with the 357 magnum when it was still new and graduated to the 44 magnum for a while. Fell in love with the S&W fit finish and quality and accuracy straight out of the box. Finally laid hands on my first model 19 but a conniving ex spouse did away with it. Just a few years ago I did some trading and I'm now the proud owner of another with the 4" barrel with target trigger and hammer. Love that gun.
A lot of people will snicker about my under cover and off duty Charter Undercover 38 Spl. that I've had since about 1970 and still keep it handy, great little gun and it's never been in the shop for anything. I now daily carry a Ruger SR9C but when the day comes that I can no longer work the slide guess which gun I'll have on my hip?

I Was recently gifted a High Standard Double Nine Longhorn that had been rode hard and put up wet, so as soon as I got my hands on it I stripped it down and polished out the rust pits and cold blued it to my satisfaction, and made a pair of new walnut grips for it. I won't say it looks like new but it sure looks better than when I got it. The only problem it has is it won't function DA anymore but still shoots just fine SA. When I received it you could hardly see thru the barrel or the chambers and I was sure it would be pitted to heck but wonder of wonders it cleaned up and was spotless. This gun came with a 9 1/2" barrel and shoots like a rifle, the Nine in the name stands for how many times it will go bang before needing reloading I couldn't be more pleased with it. I've wanted one of these ever since they came out new way back when.
Now can you guess my age? My hero was Gabby Hayes!
LOL
Gabby


----------



## Gabby

Please delete this it was a duplicate post.

Aw heck coming up on 73 come June, a young man in an old package.
Never had too many guns but still have too few if you get my drift.
Gabby


----------



## PT111Pro

I tryed to check all of them but it didn't let me.
I feel today like... hummm


> Gabby
> Never had too many guns but still have too few if you get my drift.


Yea I get it. I can relate to it. I have too many guns but still not enough I guess. Just bought one more that I need like a 3th spare tire while riding trough Houston with a AAA plastic in the walet.


----------



## CW

I have a Tardus so time is relative.

Have a jelly baby.


----------



## hillman

At my age we don't stand in groups. One of us falls down, it would be a dominoes thing.


----------



## Redman

I'm approaching 84 pretty soon and carry a S&W 642 in my pocket every day all day. Main reason I pocket carry is I wear coveralls about 90% of the time and no belt, no other place to conceal one. Can't draw real fast unless I have advance warning and then I have my hand in my pocket with revolver halfway out. If I had to quick draw from outside my pocket I would probably be pretty slow and in trouble but that's a chance I take.


----------



## grey.ghost

I was born with a single action revolver in my hand from what I hear. I'm 44. I moved to semi autos as primary SD weapons several years ago, but they aren't the first thing I grab when it's time to show the kids up on range day.


----------



## Bob Wright

WOW! Do you realize that most of us have progressed into an older group than when you first posted?

Bob Wright


----------



## BackyardCowboy

I think we should have to fire ammunition that matches our age.
If you're 9, then 9 mm
IF you're 30 and 6 months, then 30 ought 6
(Hope I don't make it to 90, won't be able to raise it, much less handle the recoil)


----------



## Bob Wright

BackyardCowboy said:


> I think we should have to fire ammunition that matches our age.
> If you're 9, then 9 mm
> IF you're 30 and 6 months, then 30 ought 6
> (Hope I don't make it to 90, won't be able to raise it, much less handle the recoil)


Neither Ruger nor Colt make a .77 Single Action.

Bob Wright


----------



## goldenXD

I am 53 in NJ. I own a MINT beautiful S&W Model 617 .22 revolver.


----------



## wirenut

I am two years younger than dirt!!


----------



## AZdave

wirenut said:


> I am two years younger than dirt!!


"I'm as old as my tongue, and a little older than my teeth." - Jonathan Swift (also Kris Kringle -- "Miracle on 34th St".)


----------



## Wolfstein

I thought there might be an over 70 group. I'm 73 and own:
11 - semi autos
2- .22's
1 - .380
4 - 9 mm
3 - 9x18 Mak
1 - .45 ACP

8 - revolvers
1 - .32
4 - .38
2 - .357 
1 - S & W 500
I guess my Beretta 92A1 and Glock 19 Gen 4 are two of my favorite semi autos. My S & W .38 Airweight would be my preference in revolvers.


----------



## 1911crazy

IDK 65, 56, 39, 93 who cares my trigger finger works, still have good aim at 65 lol.

Autos, revolvers what's the diff? Autos I can take them or leave them, 1911/45acp I can take you to church at the range.
Revolvers we're going to the 100yd range. Nothing is out of touch. Practice, practice practice,,,,,,,,,,

I been there when dynosaurs and muscle cars ruled the planet. These little rice burners couldn't hold a candle to a build Chevy big block power. It's ground shaking fear.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I'm just a punk kid. I'm 39.


----------



## 444nut

akr said:


> Is there anyone older than 68? I was just wondering because I have a friend on this forum who is 68. LOL :mrgreen:


81 years young today! Still shooting, reloading my own ammo, hunting & playing a lot of golf. Oh ya!! I like beer!!!


----------



## win231

Hey, putting the 60 - over 60 group at the bottom of the list makes us feel really old.

Like, maybe we shouldn't be buying green bananas.


----------



## ifithitu

Sixty + ain't nothing but 60 plus!:smt071


----------



## pic

One year older then last year physically. Mentally I've stabilized , I've been rejuvenated since the election of trump.
can you imagine if Hillary had won, I would mentally, possibly physically age at an abnormal rate. 
For those atheists or those that need a sign from above,,,,,We GOT IT. :smt038


----------



## Argon18smith

I guess I must be old cause I can't remember. I love revolvers for some reason. All the shooting I have done, I have yet to wear a gun out - imagine that.


----------



## pic

Argon18smith said:


> I guess I must be old cause I can't remember. I love revolvers for some reason. All the shooting I have done, I have yet to wear a gun out - imagine that.


Depends on one's definition of wearing out, IMO.

What is your consideration of wearing out? It differs from each user. IMO , there's not many wrong answers here. 
But preferences may differ from one user to the next. 
Merry Christmas 
:smt1099


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner

I got CRS... and I'm going to be 65 soon.


----------



## jonjon

It gets worse,78 later this month.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Let me look at my cheat sheet they gave me. What was the question again? OH, here is he answer. I don't know.


----------

